# Justin's Feelings About Kourtney Are Pretty Clear



## kozykitten (26 Dez. 2015)

Okay, we know what you're going to say, but this actually sounds pretty normal and healthy. Which, for a story about this guy and one of the Kardashians, may come as a bit of a shock.

So, "trumor" has it that Justin Bieber and Kourtney Kardashian have been hooking up, and it's apparently been going on for a while now. They're both famous and both number among The Beautiful People, so really the only surprise was that they were able to keep it a secret for any period of time at all.

People reports that Justin's having fun and reveling in his fling with this paragon of MILFs:

"He has had a huge ego boost from hooking up with Kourt. It's been going on for a few months. He is used to being swooned by young girls that have nothing else going on. Kourt is a hot mom with a career. e brags about how hot she is. He is happy while it lasts. Even if she is using him to get back at Scott, he couldn't care less."

Now, you might not be thinking that this is a recipe for a long and love-filled relationship. And yeah, it probably isn't. It does sound like a good relationship for two people to have a lot of fun and enjoy some happiness. Not everything has to end in a wedding, you know. And no, that doesn't mean that Justin's just using her, either -- this definitely sounds like a two-way street.

Some single moms just wanna have fun.


----------



## Marcel_9696 (13 Sep. 2016)

Echt tolle das ist eine tolle Frau


----------

